# Gwilym's Coffee Cart - Columbia Road Flower Market



## Glenn

Now I know Gwilym will blush when he reads this but I'm sure I won't be the last to remark on how lovely his coffee is.

We were given the directions to Gwilym's cart at the Columbia Road Flower Markets and had no trouble following them.

In case you haven't yet visited;

Head down the street next to the Royal Oak, at the Courtyard turn left and follow the signs to the Coffee and Breakfast stand.

Soon enough you'll find the end of the queue, some 20 people deep when we arrived, but moving along very quickly.

A slick but personal service awaits, with plenty of banter between baristas and patrons, all smiling when leaving with their lovingly prepared coffee(s) in hand (and plenty of oohs and aahs up the street when drinking them too)

The coffee cart is set next to a breakfast stall selling bacon and egg sarnies and the smell was divine. Freshly ground coffee, bacon, eggs - heaven!!

There was plenty of local produce to buy and the location was ideal, just out of the hustle and bustle of the main marketplace, giving you time to relax before stepping back into the melee.

I'd love to spend longer soaking up the atmosphere so in a few weeks will be heading back to knock back another flattie and this time linger for a second one too. One is just not enough!

There is so much to explore - and we thought that Columbia Road, E2, had flowers only - how wrong we were.

Get on down to the markets, pick up a nice bunch of flowers and a lovely coffee from Gwilym - you'll get change from a tenner!


----------

